# Hmmm... I have a clove of garlic that is sort of stuck



## mzfern

in my yoni...







How concerned should I be? I put it last night because it felt like I might be starting a yeast infection. I know I've read of women treating yeast with garlic cloves. How do you get them out again? I can feel it in there so I know it didn't fall out.

(I'm also 34 weeks pregnant.)

Thanks...


----------



## kaPOW!

Hm. I would probably try to find it with my fingers, and if I didn't get it I would seek the help of my husband.

Could be fun!!! (But totally not.)


----------



## ASusan

I think it may come down with your moevment throughout the day. Have you reached up with your fingers? Squatted with one foot on the toilet seat?

I think you're ok for at least 12-24 more hours.


----------



## lindberg99

I just squat and then sort of "bear down" and that moves the garlic down far enough so I can get it out easily. You'll be able to get it out, don't worry!


----------



## Demeter9

I'm sorry but I have to giggle about this. I know it is totally not funny to the person it is happening to.

The other posters have it. Bear down and retrieve. Ask your husband, who has longer fingers probably to help if you can't get it. Bear down when he's doing so.

I know I REALLY didn't want to ask my husband for help when this happened to me the first time I tried it. I did manage to get it, with such motivation. My husband is very funny with his black humour, but I didn't feel too keen on his take on the situation as a target.


----------



## mzfern

Thanks for the advice so far. I tried squatting and bearing down earlier -- I'm going to take a shower and try it again. For future times, is there something I did wrong? Or is this just a "side effect" of this method? FWIW, this is the article I read about using garlic for yeast. It would be nice for the author to add extraction techniques!!


----------



## quantumleap

I do remember once feeling that I would never retrieve the tampon from my body (oh, back in the day), so I don't want to belittle your feelings at all, but I think this situation is somewhat comical.
It really can't get lost, and your vagina is a limited space - it's a tube with an end, and it stretches. The stretching is key. Are you just uncertain about fishing around in there with your finger? I use to be afraid to check my own cp, thinking it would be hard to find and really uncomfortable, but it is neither. When I use a garlic clove, I just put it up as high as I can. In the morning, I insert one finger up to the cervix, bear down, bend the knuckle (sort of like how you would use one finger to make a "come here" sign), snag the clove and remove. Done and done. Aside from the garlic taste in your mouth.







: Just wash your hands well before you do this, and make sure to get under the finger nail, and then have some patience if it doesn't work the first time. You'll get it out, not to worry.
Oh, and for future reference, I've often heard of people threading a piece of thread/string through the garlic clove before inserting it, that way you have a set up kind of like a tampon - just pull the string to remove the garlic. If you're catching the yeast really early, you could also try simply inserting a pro-biotic capsule. They give the good bacteria a boost, and it just disolves, nothing to remove. If you're really concerned about the garlic, maybe give your midwife a call (totally assuming you have one, sorry!)? I'm a midwifery student and, at this point, I would say that if a client called me for something like this, I would giggle and talk her through it, and would totally pop over and remove it if she wanted me to. It's not exactly scope of practice, but we've (women) all been there.
Best,
Katia


----------



## mzfern

Thanks for your post, Katia. Before my pregnancy, I used a Diva cup and while we were TTC, I monitored my cervix for fertility signs. So I'm no stranger to the inner workings of my vagina









I just tried again and I was almost able to use my first and middle fingers like a pincher to grasp it -- no dice, though. It's too high up/my fingers aren't long enough to get above it so I could pull it out with just one finger. I guess I'll get DH's help when he gets home.

Thanks for your help, mamas







For real, what's life without a little drama?


----------



## kaPOW!

Not to get all "up in your business", but I am curious how it went... Are you garlic free?


----------



## mzfern

Sorry, I guess I should have posted an update







I was eventually sucessful (the idea of my finger as a hook really helped). Whew, I think next time, though, I'll try the thread through the garlic idea. Thanks for your support in my time of need


----------



## kaPOW!

Awesome!! That would NOT be a trip to the doctor that I would want to make. Yikes.


----------



## Chinese Pistache

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybeknott* 
Not to get all "up in your business", but I am curious how it went... Are you garlic free?

This post has me giggling.


----------



## ecurlycue

Next time you can get a piece of sterile gauze(the kind you would use to wrap a burn or scab) it comes in rolls. I get the one that is I think 3 inches wide. You wrap the garlic clove in the gauze and then insert it like a tampon, then you can pulll it out whenever you are through using it! I have also heard of using embroidery floss to tie around the clove but havent tried that as the gauze works great!


----------



## purplegirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybeknott* 
Not to get all "up in your business", but I am curious how it went... Are you garlic free?


----------



## skwurtz

Just posting for anyone else who finds this - Same thing happened to me!

I put one in last night for the first time and foolishly thought I didn't need a string - well it slipped passed the point where I could easily remove it this morning. My hubby tried too for an hour and I just got frustrated and sent him off to work.

I kept reading online and realized I should have made him try to hook his finger instead of trying to grab it with two fingers. Then I read where someone mentioned trying orgasms and/or bowel movements. Tried the orgasm but that's not something that's easy for me to do. Luckily, I suddenly had the urge to poo (been a little backed up since I'm pregnant) and sitting on the toilet and doing my business made it pop right out!

So, take a poo. Or maybe even just try to push it out while you sit on the toilet. I think just sitting on the toilet pushed the clove into the canal and out of that space between the cervix and the vaginal walls. Hope this helps anyone who finds it!


----------



## emconnell

this just happened to me...i'm glad i'm not the only one & that there is hope of retrieval.... i am gbs positive & 38 weeks pregnant & keep worrying that my cervix is opening & the garlic is going on up. i keep imagining the baby coming out with a clove of garlic stuck to her head....

so far nothing has worked for me--but the day is still young.

this is not the first time i have lost things in my vagina


----------



## emconnell

wow--i just went further into my vagina than i've ever gone before. i'm 43 years old, it's probably about time i ventured that far--haha.

garlic retrieved!!


----------



## mommyagain1

Okay. I stumbled upon this thread and am glad I did. My natural path told me to use the 'garlic clove up the hoohaa" for a stubborn bladder infection. I felt weird about putting something up there that I would normally make a pot of red gravy with, but... Anyway, it was a rather large clove and it kept sliding out. I was afraid of pushing it too far up and it finding its way to my uterus. Glad to hear that is not possible...

However, when I got up this morning, I quickly went to pee and peed forever...remember I have a bladder infection. I forgot completely about the garlic. After that, I tried to search for it, but to no avail. I am hoping that it just popped right out with the forst morning pee. I would hate to think that I will have to live with my Italian seasoning in my vajayjay!

I have to say, at one point, I felt very dry from all the searching and thought about another natural remedy shared by my doctor after the delivery of my oldest child. She recommended olive oil. That thought gave me the giggles. I guess I would just need some some salt, pepper and lettuce for a good salad. Okay, enough with the jokes. Do you think it is safe to say it came out?

PS: I am happy to report that after only one night, the strong smelling urine has disappeared!


----------



## Herballady

OK... same problem. I put one in last night and can't find it and don't know that it came out. I tried again a couple of times tonight and think that maybe it did come out without my knowing it. My finger did not smell like garlic. Would it be safe to say that the searching finger would smell like garlic if it was still in there? I know that this sounds totally stupid, but if anyone has an answer or any advice, it would be greatly appreciated. I REALLY don't want to ask DH a doc or anyone else if I can avoid it. Thank you.


----------



## grandmatobe

Did you have a resolution? I am going through the same thing, freaking out, don't feel a thing nor does my husband. Don't want to go to the doctor but nervous it is still there.


----------



## Herballady

No. No real resolution. I tried it the next day or two with string, so I can attest that there will be a slight garlic smell, so I am going to go with , "it is gone". I would definitely try it with string (right through the clove) in the future.


----------



## grandmatobe

Thank you for the reply. I did use the string and the next day-nothing in or out-it just disappeared! I really don't want to go to the DR. but I am still kind of in panic mode that it might be in there still. I don't smell garlic, so that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Herballady

My thought is that it probably fell out. Mine fell out once (after the string) and I just put it back in. Then it stayed overnight and I was able to take care of it the next day. They do seem to come out pretty easily. Good luck!


----------



## duhdeb

Ok, I don't have a husband, my GP's associate gave me a Yeast Infection tablet and said it should help move the garlic clove as well. It's been 32 hours, it's New Year's eve and I don't have a gynecologist-- help.


----------



## Soya

Hey duhdeb, it happened to me this morning. I couldn't get the garlic out. When I put my finger in I could feel the end of the garlic. I went to work hoping that it would make its way down but that didn't happen, and I had garlic breath all day! When I got home at night I had a bowel movement (push hard) and the garlic popped right out. Hope this will work for you as well. Good luck & happy New Year!


----------



## julie25516

Pulling up this old thread as this same problem just happened to me. I am freaking out, because I was carefully paying attention for it to fall out, and never saw that happen. I tied a string though it and everything!! Yet, I can't even feel it. I can't smell garlic anymore. I've tried it all and no luck. Would you think that it is safe to say that it would still smell like garlic if it were in there? I don't want to risk assuming it is gone if it isn't, as I am 30 weeks pregnant and afraid of infection from it. Yet, I am also terrified that trying to hard to find it could cause me to go into labor! I CAN'T handle the stress and anxiety it would cause for me to call the doctor on this one!! I tried emailing my midwife, and she hasn't yet responded, but I doubt she'd feel comfortable helping me retrieve it. Help!


----------



## superanonymous

I finally resolved this and had to share. I tried it for the first time two nights ago. I had NO idea that my vagina could go so far back!! the clove had apparently gotten stuck in that pocket between the cervix and vaginal wall. Every time I tried to locate it it slipped even further back - to where my finger could not reach. Well I tried everything listed - squatting, laying down fishing with finger. I even tried tweezers that never found it's way to the damned thing. All the while I could feel it and smell it (I smell like an italian restaurant). Washed my hands umpteenth times and tried again. Pushing down while squatting did help to get it down a bit - to where my finger could feel it but it wasn't far down enough to wrap my finger around it and bring it down. Finally, after two days of this, (I did not want to visit a doctor and was determined to get it out myself), I was looking through my kitchen drawer in hopes of finding something that would work. Bingo. I found a plastic spoon!. Mind you, prior to this I had probably stretched the area with my fingers and had inserted lots of premarin cream trying to get the thing to swim out or something. But I inserted the spoon as far back as I possibly could lifting it up and back so that it would reach around and not push it back further. Then I pulled it out very slowly (praying the whole time) and out it came - the very first try!

Hope this saves someone at least a day. Next time, I am definitely tying a string. BTW, Although I reak of garlic, I do believe the infection is gone. Learn something new every day. Hah!


----------



## Totallyanonymous

Thank you! I'm at the end of day three and the best I had managed up until now was to feel the very end of the clove before it slips yet again out of reach! A long thin plastic spoon worked after about 15 minutes but only in conjunction with my finger - it was lodged up there pretty good. No more infection so all's well that ends well and next time I'll add some thread.


----------



## makemagic

Hi everyone! So I'm not pregnant, but I came across this thread because I put half of a clove up there in this morning, and just went to take it out and couldn't find anything. I think it might have come out earlier when I had a bowel movement, but I didn't notice it then. I can't feel even the bottom of it or anything, and my fingers don't smell too garlicky when I take them out, so I THINK it has passed. I know others have posted about the same thing, saying it was lodged super high up in the cervix...I'm hoping that if that is the case, that it will naturally drop in a day or two? I suppose if I wake up tomorrow and don't taste garlic, it is probably gone. I don't taste any right now, but I am a bit congested, so who knows. Anyway, tell me it's going to be okay and that I don't need to go to the doctor!!

Thanks!


----------



## Tosin

I have a clove or garlic stucked in Ma vagina just immediately after my period and am scared of more bacteria due to the little blood inside me what can I do??


----------



## emilyhindenach

mzfern said:


> Thanks for your post, Katia. Before my pregnancy, I used a Diva cup and while we were TTC, I monitored my cervix for fertility signs. So I'm no stranger to the inner workings of my vagina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried again and I was almost able to use my first and middle fingers like a pincher to grasp it -- no dice, though. It's too high up/my fingers aren't long enough to get above it so I could pull it out with just one finger. I guess I'll get DH's help when he gets home.
> 
> Thanks for your help, mamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real, what's life without a little drama?


*SO I'm able to just use a normal probotic powdered capsole? I tried to find liquid probotics but I can't find them I'm battling ureplasma I've heard of girls curing themselves with garlic gloves! After all treatments failed *


----------

